# TTL or Manual?



## leelorimor (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it better to shoot with speedlights using TTL or Manual settings?  I'm doing portraits and babies at home with white seamless paper and also backdrops. Any advice??


----------



## runnah (Mar 22, 2013)

leelorimor said:


> Is it better to shoot with speedlights using TTL or Manual settings?  I'm doing portraits and babies at home with white seamless paper and also backdrops. Any advice??



Manual. You can adjust the power to get the desired effect.

Are you using bare flash on camera?


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 22, 2013)

manual. TTL is great in rapidly changing light.


----------



## David444 (Mar 22, 2013)

For anything that you have control of all the variables, like in a portrait session, it is be best to use manual flash instead of letting the camera decide what the correct exposure should be with each photo taken.


----------



## leelorimor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm shooting off camera. I have a soft box and 2 ST umbrellas and a reflector.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 22, 2013)

In your situation, I can't really see using TTL...


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2013)

Did you know we have a *Lighting and Hardware* forum?

Add me to the 'use manual' in a studio type set up.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2013)

Manual works pretty easily actually; it gives you a CONSISTENT flash output, which you can evaluate, adjust, re-evaluate, and then go crazy with!!! Manual works very well for me, and has for many years. Whenever I am using a speedlight with an umbrella or softbox in an OFF-camera configuration, I prefer to be in fully manual flash output control. TTL can try and "do the thinking for you", and quite often, what "it" thinks that "you want"...is not what you really want!!!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 22, 2013)

In a studio setting, manual is going to be much more consistent. When I started with flash, I really tried to get ETTL to work, but the results were anything but consistent. There seemed to be no rhyme or reason to why successive shots (of essentially the same vantage point, and subject) gave differing results. Going to manual solved most of those issues, and I could focus on balancing main and fill, providing enough reflector light, etc.

Edit:  Derrel was one of the people helping me try and figure out what the flash was doing, and after he recommended to me to try full manual, I did so (relatively short learning curve) and the results were definitely worth it.  However, when I'm moving around I still shoot ETTL, because ETTL gives better results than if I tried to everything manually and would end up missing most shots.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2013)

leelorimor said:


> I'm shooting off camera. I have a soft box and 2 ST umbrellas and a reflector.



Definitely manual when shooting like this! Much more precise... the same amount of light every time! TTL varies too much!


----------



## Mully (Mar 22, 2013)

TTL never works out right ... shoot manual it is simple and will give you consistent results more often.


----------



## runnah (Mar 22, 2013)

I might add that ttl works great if you are running around from one room to another. It's basically an auto mode for your flash.


----------



## leelorimor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice. Looks like manual it is!


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 22, 2013)

TTL is great in some situations - but not the one you described...


----------



## Ashley.elizabeth (Oct 29, 2015)

In which situations would using TTL be appropriate? 

Basically, the camera makes the decisions, whereas in manual, the photographer has full control?


----------



## Buckster (Oct 29, 2015)

Ashley.elizabeth said:


> In which situations would using TTL be appropriate?
> 
> Basically, the camera makes the decisions, whereas in manual, the photographer has full control?


You're asking someone who asked this question in March of 2013, and hasn't been seen again around here since April of 2014.

Check the dates of posts and threads before you respond, to save yourself (and others) some aggravation.


----------



## Ashley.elizabeth (Oct 30, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Ashley.elizabeth said:
> 
> 
> > In which situations would using TTL be appropriate?
> ...




I didn't notice - only joined yesterday. Hence, "joined" yesterday. Give someone new a break.  How was I to know when he/she has been seen last when I joined less than 24 hours ago. Sorry to "aggravate".


----------



## Buckster (Oct 30, 2015)

Ashley.elizabeth said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Ashley.elizabeth said:
> ...


Lighten up, Francis.  I'm trying to help.  This sort of thing happens from time to time, and someone inevitably points out to the noob what I pointed out to you, so that you can use it for future reference.

Take the chip off your shoulder and chill.


----------



## sarahharrold123 (Oct 31, 2015)

If you're setting up the lights, and they're a fixed distance away from your subject, then use manual. Other than if you fire your flashes with insufficient power, your exposure will be consistent from frame to frame. That's the boring example. Nothing is moving. TTL doesn't gain anything over manual.

If the distance isn't fixed, then it's still possible to shoot manual and alter your f-stop to control the exposure. This works relatively easily with a single, fixed light and a moving subject. I've done this successfully with a studio strobe and a toddler.

If the distance isn't fixed, and you have multiple flashes, and the distance between all of them and your subject may change rapidly, then TTL will help preserve what little sanity you may have left. The dance floor at a reception to a wedding can be an example of this. Subjects are varying distances from the flashes. The flashes may be moved quickly to set up for a different type of lighting. I've also done this successfully with multiple flashes and multiple toddlers.


----------

